# Best guitar techs in toronto?



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I need someone who'll do it up right. Any suggestions?

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Kingma (Jan 30, 2008)

Does it have to be right in Toronto?

Because if you don't mind travelling a bit then you should contact Fred Gabrsek in Niagara.

http://www.freddysfrets.com/

Believe me... it will be worth the drive.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

John Kingma said:


> Does it have to be right in Toronto?
> 
> Because if you don't mind travelling a bit then you should contact Fred Gabrsek in Niagara.
> 
> ...


It doesn't have to be in the GTA. I'll travel out there to get a new guitar started off on the right track. Maybe turn in into an overnight with the fam.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Toronto has a some techs. 12th Fret - a little more expensive and there can be a wait time. I use Lil Demon on Dundas West - very reasonable priced and I've been satisfied with their work.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Zak at Electric Standard does great gtr work, located near Dundas/Ossington

http://superfuzzaudio.com/4901.html


416-532-3261


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I've used Brad at Capsule for the last decade. An honest and nice guy.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> Toronto has a some techs. 12th Fret - a little more expensive and there can be a wait time. I use Lil Demon on Dundas West - very reasonable priced and I've been satisfied with their work.



12 th fret prolly does great work. i don't know, because i think the 2 month wait time is retarded. seriously? 2 months? if it's really all that, they could hire some more techs. if i had a broken headstock or something, ok, i'll wait for that. but if i want a pick up swap or a new nut, 2 months wait can suck my unclean anal orifice. anything longer than 3 weeks is too long, if it's not a major repair, imo.
i go to trevor black of string em guitar repairs. he's quick, and does nice work, and he's reasonable. he's worked on 2 of my guitars so far, and a couple for mike mckenna who introduced me to him. i'm planning to call him myself to do a few things to my strat once i collect what i'm going to need. 

http://www.stringemupguitarrepairs.com/about.php


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Another thumb's up for Gian at Lil Demon in Toronto. He's done work on 3 of my guitars and there are lots of kudos for him floating around this forum.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'll refer back to this thread when I'm good to go.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I took it to Gian at Lil' Demon. He was awesome - I was giving him the go head to upgrade anything on the guitar he saw fit (or was known to be needed for these ES-339s), and he said flat out that it just needs a set-up and he'd reverse the pick-up, so it's not so tapered towards the neck. Now, that's honesty.

He mentioned that it's a thoughtless way to set it in there based on the curvature of the guitar. He said if it doesn't sound better, he'll leave it as is.

Further, he's willing to take on my Heatley pickguard project which is great news and will save me a lot of headache.

Further further, he let me borrow one of his pedals to try out. I've always wanted to try a keeley modded BD-2. And, coincidentally, it beat everyone of my overdrive distortions in a quick shootout, so it stays.

Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Heard nothing but good things about this guy. If I need a tech down the road, I'll definitely give him a try. I've used the 12th Fret in the past, but the wait time is pretty crazy these days.



adcandour said:


> I took it to Gian at Lil' Demon. He was awesome - I was giving him the go head to upgrade anything on the guitar he saw fit (or was known to be needed for these ES-339s), and he said flat out that it just needs a set-up and he'd reverse the pick-up, so it's not so tapered towards the neck. Now, that's honesty.
> 
> He mentioned that it's a thoughtless way to set it in there based on the curvature of the guitar. He said if it doesn't sound better, he'll leave it as is.
> 
> ...


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Depending on how much you need done, from basic to refret and even finishes and breaks I've used chad Moyles , he's the tech for yorkville. Here's his no (647) 207-2172

His turnaround is top. 3-7 days usually. Depending on what's needed of course. And very fair prices. QEW and cawthra area Mississauga.


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I took it to Gian at Lil' Demon. He was awesome - I was giving him the go head to upgrade anything on the guitar he saw fit (or was known to be needed for these ES-339s), and he said flat out that it just needs a set-up and he'd reverse the pick-up, so it's not so tapered towards the neck. Now, that's honesty.
> 
> He mentioned that it's a thoughtless way to set it in there based on the curvature of the guitar. He said if it doesn't sound better, he'll leave it as is.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a good experience with Gian. A great guy on top of being a top-notch tech AND guitar player!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sambonee said:


> Depending on how much you need done, from basic to refret and even finishes and breaks I've used chad Moyles , he's the tech for yorkville. Here's his no (647) 207-2172
> 
> His turnaround is top. 3-7 days usually. Depending on what's needed of course. And very fair prices. QEW and cawthra area Mississauga.


I'll keep him in mind, should there be something Gian can't help me with (I'm pretty loyal once I find someone I like). Thanks for the reco.

- - - Updated - - -



db62 said:


> Glad you had a good experience with Gian. A great guy on top of being a top-notch tech AND guitar player!


Yeah, it's good to know you're guitar is in good hands.


----------



## burchill (Feb 13, 2010)

I've also had good experiences with Chad Moyles. He's good at setups and a nice guy. Has done a nice repair of a couple of cracked headstocks too.
Dave at Long and Mcquade in Mississauga is also a good fellow to contact.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Got the ES-339 back from Gian. Holy shit - it plays like butter. It is sooo much better than when I handed it to him. He got the action super low and got the strings to play exactly like that 81' ES-335 I was gassing over.

I was there for a while chatting and checking out his latest personal purchase - I'm a lil demon's lifer. Thanks again for the awesome recommendation.


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Got the ES-339 back from Gian. Holy shit - it plays like butter. It is sooo much better than when I handed it to him. He got the action super low and got the strings to play exactly like that 81' ES-335 I was gassing over.
> 
> I was there for a while chatting and checking out his latest personal purchase - I'm a lil demon's lifer. Thanks again for the awesome recommendation.


Congrats - glad everything worked out so well (though knowing the quality of Gian's work, I'm not surprised)!


----------



## amplituden (Feb 7, 2006)

Zak at Superfuzz Audio is my go to guy for guitar tech stuff. He is super honest and does great work.


----------



## jimmydime (Nov 22, 2013)

Check out "Dave's World of Fun Stuff" on you tube. Have been truly disapointed with work on my guitar UNTIL I found Dave. Check him out..


----------



## dean701 (Feb 17, 2020)

I realize this thread is a bit dated but since it was my number one hit listed on my google search, I'm bringing it back. 
Mike Spicer is great in Hamilton and Daryl at Cosmo is my current go to guy. He has the plek machine and will also do whatever you need. Filed my nuts on my floyds, pleked guitars, fixed backbows. He's super friendly and if I go to cosmo I make sure he does all of my work.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

dean701 said:


> .. Daryl at Cosmo is my current go to guy.


Same here.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

John Kingma said:


> Does it have to be right in Toronto?
> 
> Because if you don't mind travelling a bit then you should contact Fred Gabrsek in Niagara.
> 
> ...


I am 100% in agreement with this one! Fred is amazing. He has done a pile of work for me over the past few years. Each and every time it has been above and beyond perfect. A super nice gent who does great work! His stainless fret work is second to none! 

I would not take a broken string to the 12th Fret. Absolute clowns. They botched one repair that I had done. Then, several years ago they gave me some bad advice on upgrading a guitar and said it couldn't be done. I took the same guitar to Fred and he not only made it happen, he made it amazing. He could not believe they told me it could not be done because it was something he regularly does.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

A couple of East End guys who do excellent work:
Terry Gallie - Atomic Age Guitars - 416.909.9790
Tony Duggan-Smith - 416.699.7082

I've never had a problem with the repair work at the Twelfth Fret.


----------



## rforster (Sep 26, 2011)

random question 
is there a service where someone will come to your house and string all your guitars? lol. 

would love to pay someone a fee/guitar and come string 10-15 guitars


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I’m sure you could find someone if you’re willing to pay a premium for the person’s time and gas but I highly doubt you would want to pay what they wanted.


----------

